# Rise of the Planet of the Apes - First Trailer



## Griff (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks interesting.


----------



## Wookey (Apr 16, 2011)

Ooh-ooh.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 17, 2011)

ooook?

ooooo....oooo....oooo!!1!


----------



## Wookey (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh, I meant Ooook, I forgot it though!

Oooook.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 17, 2011)

damn dirty apes


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 17, 2011)

I dunno, it just doesn't look interesting at all.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 17, 2011)

Kong Kings


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 17, 2011)

The trailer looks quite good actually.   Unless it's one of those things where an actor like Falco has to give the (whichever movie people it is) some payback for all the good parts.


----------



## 8den (Apr 17, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I dunno, it just doesn't look interesting at all.




I fucking love those.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like it's gonna be better than the last one...


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 17, 2011)

Will this one (or the sequel to this if it doesn't flop) be reworking some of the story in Conquest of the Planet of the Apes?

The one with the slave revolt.



The whole thing has been uploaded above.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 17, 2011)

The Tim Burton one was a fucking travesty,made some of the crappy sequels to the original look good.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 17, 2011)

I have grammatical issues with the name.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2011)

New trailer, looking better and better!


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jun 23, 2011)

Trailer came on before Xmen yesterday.......

Looks awesome


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't think the gorilla leaping at the helicopter is demonstrating much intelligence


----------



## Redeyes (Jun 23, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> I don't think the gorilla leaping at the helicopter is demonstrating much intelligence


 
Unless after the edit in the trailer he throws out the pilot and flies the fucker off into the distance with Ride of the Valkyries booming out the helicopter's stereo.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looks like it's gonna be better than the last one...


 
Yeh, Mark Wallberg really sucked monkey dick.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Next week 

edit hope I wrong all remakes are shit. Different story


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 2, 2011)

read the book by pierre boulle its pretty good and nothing like any of the films


----------



## bigbry (Aug 9, 2011)

Hoping to go and see this on Thursday at local cinema


----------



## funky_sessions (Aug 9, 2011)

I just saw this last night.. I liked it, it could be a surprise summer hit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 11, 2011)

Saw this last night , loved it


----------



## gabi (Aug 11, 2011)

nothing to add to this except that i wish i'd claimed the OP's avatar first


----------



## kabbes (Aug 11, 2011)

Isn't it missing the point of the ending of Planet of the Apes, namely that we wiped ourselves out in kind of some nuclear war and the apes were then left to inherit the Earth?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 11, 2011)

possibly, but the ending is definitely open for another one ,where perhaps that could happen , we will have to see....

and that isnt a spoiler


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Aug 11, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Isn't it missing the point of the ending of Planet of the Apes, namely that we wiped ourselves out in kind of some nuclear war and the apes were then left to inherit the Earth?


 The human reaction to them suggests it could still happen


----------



## bigbry (Aug 12, 2011)

Saw this last night with my teenage grandchildren - we all loved it. Thought that the lead ape Caesar was very well portrayed - found him as beleivable as any of these characters can be.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2011)

Hearing good things about this.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 13, 2011)

Hearing _nothing but_ good things about this.

I really liked Wyatt's last film The Escapist http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0961728/

Clever, twisty, hard with quality actors and support.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 13, 2011)

I liked the film but am confused by how it fits with the remade POTA... if indeed it does.. can someone explain or link to an explanation. I feel a little thick about it so am prepared for a :doh: moment


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 13, 2011)

Really liked this! Very nice how they handled the apes taking over and humans becoming dumber...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 14, 2011)

Mumbles274 said:


> I liked the film but am confused by how it fits with the remade POTA... if indeed it does.. can someone explain or link to an explanation. I feel a little thick about it so am prepared for a :doh: moment


 
did you see the newspaper headline 'Lost in space?' that followed an earlier news report of the first manned mission to mars? the remade POTA was that astronaut catapulted into the future.

Have to say I was well impressed here, but I am a sucker for tales where the downtrodden don't just escape but _fuck the captors right up._

all the human characters were pretty two dimensional but I wasn't after an in depth character study here. I wanted to see the apes rise up, and they did, they fucking did.

when ceaser draws the window on his cell wall I got a little grit in my eye but when he rubbed it out and the fire grew in him I was cheering.

so many many times better than the re-make.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 14, 2011)

As a prequel, it borrows from the original Ceasar-led uprising and revolution in the Conquest of the Planet of the Apes.   That film also being a prequel to the events seen in the 1968 film.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> did you see the newspaper headline 'Lost in space?' that followed an earlier news report of the first manned mission to mars? the remade POTA was that astronaut catapulted into the future.
> 
> Have to say I was well impressed here, but I am a sucker for tales where the downtrodden don't just escape but _fuck the captors right up._
> 
> ...



Yep I was explaining the mars mission thing to people after too. I loved how the window drawing become their symbol which you see scrawled on a street sign a bit later, very nice touch that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 15, 2011)

Saw this yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed. So many 'fucking yeah!' moments. I want a Gorilla sidekick.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 15, 2011)

'kin hell, I was going to give this a wide berth (even though the trailer did get me curious), but sounds like it might be worth a watch after all.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 15, 2011)

Very good writing. Pace. Everything.
I loved how the transformation of the Ceasar character of vulnerable>love>fearful. Awesome shit. So much better than the Burton remake/ and the originals with McDowall.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 15, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> 'kin hell, I was going to give this a wide berth (even though the trailer did get me curious), but sounds like it might be worth a watch after all.



It's really worth seeing.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 15, 2011)

I really enjoyed this too.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 16, 2011)

Saw it this weekend.  I thought it was worth seeing.  Andy Serkis was ace, as always.

I liked they way that more current human failings were responsible for the downfall of humans.  Greed and hubris are must more timely topics.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 16, 2011)

POTA always did have a nicely heavy metaphor slapping it's damn dirty hands round your chops

You maniacs! You blew it up! Damn you! God damn you all to hell!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 16, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Saw this yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed. So many 'fucking yeah!' moments. I want a Gorilla sidekick.



I'm afraid the gorilla would be Batman.  You'd be Robin.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh ffs Sarge  there's 1000s of monkeys with sticks heading for us.
Enemy front rapid fire air support inbound.
   I've seen what a pair of apaches can do to a battalion caught in the open Its truly horrible

theirs several billion people with access to nukes and less than a 100000
apes. Russia and china would nuke rampaging apes in a second let alone the us military


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2011)

You didn't stay to watch the credits I take it?


----------



## 8den (Aug 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> New trailer, looking better and better!




For those of you undecided about the film. Just watch the trailer. It's the film condensed.

That's it, thats the entire plot with less words and stuff. You've saved yourself two hours and twenty quid


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 3, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Isn't it missing the point of the ending of Planet of the Apes, namely that we wiped ourselves out in kind of some nuclear war and the apes were then left to inherit the Earth?


Humans weren't completely wiped out; else Heston wouldn't have had his mute love interest. Furthermore, iirc, we were invited to speculate on the fate of human civilization by the image of the destroyed statue of liberty. We weren't actually informed of the reasons why human dominance collapsed.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 3, 2011)

fucking brilliant film.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hopefully going to see it tonight after dissuading my OH from the Inbetweeners.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 5, 2011)

Saw this on Saturday with the gf, we both loved it.

The pacing was spot on, as was the plotting, it was so tight. Serkis is brilliant, Franco is watchable.

Loved Rupert Wyatt's previous film 'The Escapist' too, one director to watch I think.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2011)

I enjoyed this sat night apart from the only sentence that Caesar spoke which I found cheesy and letting down an otherwise passable movie.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> fucking brilliant film.


 

When Ceasar thanks but turns his back on his former owner we see the message that american liberal democracy at its best can only apologise to those who must turn away and forge a new path. 

this insight was brought to you ages after the film first aired and in association with nothing


----------

